# bullet photos



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

just some thing fun i did


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

cool very well done :smt023


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't take credit for that one, but I do love the pic.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

220combat said:


> I can't take credit for that one, but I do love the pic.


oh ok


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2008)

sweet pic


----------



## Hairtrigger (Oct 29, 2007)

I never have that much free time at home. 
I do at work but ammo and guns are prohibited


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

toolboxluis said:


> cool very well done :smt023


Just an observation but he doesn't have half as much "firepower" as he thinks as all of those shotgun shells are cheap 1oz birdshot loads from wally world...:anim_lol:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

here's a couple I took while loading some 223's


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

how come the tip of those .223's is hollow? I've never seen that before, and I'm wondering what sort of effect that has on the ballistics of the round. the standard flat tip (meplat) of the spitzer shaped projectile provides a great amount of aerodynamicism, I'm wondering how this tiny hollow point would effect airflow..


----------



## jose830 (Jun 5, 2011)

.








.


----------

